# Solid Gold Wee Bit



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Clifford eats Wellness small bites and Evo small bites. I got a sample today of this Solid Gold Wee Bits, and I love how tiny the kibble is. Its the tinest one I have found, and the ingredients seem equal to Wellness except for the fish addition. I like to mix Clifford's kibble to give variety, and he seems to handle it fine diegesting, and was thinking of throwing a few of Solid Gold into the mix.

Does anyone know much about this one?


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I am definitely not a nutrition expert, but I feed Bella the wee bits because she will eat it consitently, every single day, which is rare for her lol. My Petco actually didnt carry it, although they did have other varieties of Solid Gold, so eventually I begged them to start stocking it and somebody besides us likes it, its selling well for them. I wish I knew more from a nutritional standpoint, but I don't. Before I gave it to Bella I used some kind of dog food grading system (posted on SM somewhere a long long time ago, it adds points for good stuff, subtracts for bad) and it scored well, an A.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Mine ate the wee bits for a while and I also loved how tiny the pieces were. Based on the ingredients, I think it is a great food. You will always find certain thing wrong with certain foods, but all in all, I think it also deserves an "A."

Now the only thing I can get mine to eat for the past few years is Wysong Synorgon :w00t: And I've tried so many other things because i is not readily available everywhere.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (bellasmommy @ Jul 30 2008, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613492


> I am definitely not a nutrition expert, but I feed Bella the wee bits because she will eat it consitently, every single day, which is rare for her lol. My Petco actually didnt carry it, although they did have other varieties of Solid Gold, so eventually I begged them to start stocking it and somebody besides us likes it, its selling well for them. I wish I knew more from a nutritional standpoint, but I don't. Before I gave it to Bella I used some kind of dog food grading system (posted on SM somewhere a long long time ago, it adds points for good stuff, subtracts for bad) and it scored well, an A.[/B]


Clifford likes it, and its very easy for him to chew. I've never seen such small kibble. Its even smaller then my cats kibble. If I was a small dog, I would perfer smaller kibble then the regular. I am glad it scored an A, and I've seen threads on it before, and there was never anything negative to say about it.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Jul 30 2008, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613494


> Mine ate the wee bits for a while and I also loved how tiny the pieces were. Based on the ingredients, I think it is a great food. You will always find certain thing wrong with certain foods, but all in all, I think it also deserves an "A."
> 
> Now the only thing I can get mine to eat for the past few years is Wysong Synorgon :w00t: And I've tried so many other things because i is not readily available everywhere.[/B]


I've never heard of Wysong Synorgon, I will have to look around for that one. Have you heard of Ziwipeak? Its sold at alot of places in Texas, but haven't heard anything about it on the forum. It looks like an excellent diet, and wouldn't mind trying it, but wanted to know if others have tried it.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

bruno was on solid gold for a bit, until it gave him gas!!! i switched him to canidae and the gas went away and his tear stains soon enough disappeared!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

We'd given Uno this in the past and he enjoyed it mixed with fresh veggies, but now we homecook for him. The only thing I didn't care for much was the fishy smell which is amplified in a full size bag. :bysmilie: To me, the kibble size was comparable to C&P Organix. The ingredients are pretty good and the product has bever been recalled to my knowledge.

"Diet specially formulated for the high energy needs of small breed dogs, or those dogs that will be 20 pounds or less as adults. Just a Wee Bit is available in a very small kibble to accommodate small mouths. 

Crude Protein, Min 28%
Crude Fat, Min 18%
Crude Fiber, Max 4%
Moisture, Max 10%
380 kcal/cup 

Ingredients 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bison | Ocean Fish Meal | Millet | Brown Rice | Cracked Pearled Barley | Rice Bran | Canola Oil | Tomato Pomace | Flaxseed | Natural Flavor | Salmon Oil (source of DHA) | Choline Chloride | Taurine | Dried Chicory Root | Parsley Flakes | Pumpkin Meal | Almond Oil | Sesame Oil | Yucca Schidigera Extract | Thyme | Blueberries | Cranberries | Carrots | Broccoli | Vitamin E Supplement | Iron Proteinate | Copper Proteinate | Ferrous Sulfate | Zinc Sulfate | Copper Sulfate | Potassium Iodide | Thiamine Mononitrate | Manganese Proteinate | Manganous Oxide | Ascorbic Acid | Vitamin A Supplement | Biotin | Calcium Panthothenate | Manganese Sulfate | Sodium Selenite | Pyridoxine Hydrochloride | Vitamin B12 (Cyanocobalamin)"


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Jul 31 2008, 03:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613931


> We'd given Uno this in the past and he enjoyed it mixed with fresh veggies, but now we homecook for him. The only thing I didn't care for much was the fishy smell which is amplified in a full size bag. :bysmilie: To me, the kibble size was comparable to C&P Organix. The ingredients are pretty good and the product has bever been recalled to my knowledge.
> 
> "Diet specially formulated for the high energy needs of small breed dogs, or those dogs that will be 20 pounds or less as adults. Just a Wee Bit is available in a very small kibble to accommodate small mouths.
> 
> ...


Yea, I only have a sample, but would put up with the smell if he loves it. I do know this kibble is way smaller then Organix, because I just weaned Clifford off of it. Like I've said before it is the smallest that I can find so far.


----------

